# My Top 100 - 2020



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Here we go. Please recommend films and this won't be fun without you guys discussing the movies I post.

So...






​*100. Cast Away (2000)*​Director: Robert Zemeckis​
A fantastic performance by Tom Hanks elevates a good movie to being great. I loved the use of music (or rather, the silence the movie gives us). Robert Zemeckis has done better work, but I still consider this a favorite.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

​*99. Arrival (2016)*​Director: Dennis Villenueve​
A seriously great sci-fi film, Amy Adams is great and you can't go wrong with Villenueve.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Here we go. Please recommend films and this won't be fun without you guys discussing the movies I post.
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


Yes, I loved the silence on that island as well. Hanks & co. did a wonderful job keeping such a simple story interesting.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I still don't get it, are they all your choices ?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> I still don't get it, are they all your choices ?


Yes, these are my personal top 100 of all time.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> I still don't get it, are they all your choices ?


Well, "Please recommend films" is written at the top, so go ahead. Surely, the movies in the list can be a springboard for other recommendations.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Biwa said:


> Well, "Please recommend films" is written at the top, so go ahead. Surely, the movies in the list can be a springboard for other recommendations.


I did understood that we should discus the Tchaikov6 posted,that's why my question .


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Biwa said:


> Well, "Please recommend films" is written at the top, so go ahead. Surely, the movies in the list can be a springboard for other recommendations.


^^ YES I'd love recommendations along with comments on the movies I've chosen.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tchaikov6 said:


> ^^ YES I'd love recommendations along with comments on the movies I've chosen.


Okay,now I get it but when not seen I just keep out.
Going think hard what first to post , no timeline restriction?


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Tchaikov6 said:


> View attachment 129609​*99. Arrival (2016)*​Director: Dennis Villenueve​
> A seriously great sci-fi film, Amy Adams is great and you can't go wrong with Villenueve.


This one was interesting. It certainly was nice to see an old school, concept-based sci-fi flick. Good cast.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Biwa said:


> This one was interesting. It certainly was nice to see an old school, concept-based sci-fi flick. Good cast.


Still stunk of Hollywood to me. If you want to see something you've never seen before, watch *"Hard to be a God"* by _Aleksei German_


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Red Terror said:


> Still stunk of Hollywood to me. If you want to see something you've never seen before, watch *"Hard to be a God"* by _Aleksei German_


Yeah, it has a Hollywood feel to it, which isn't necessarily a bad thing IMO. But Hollywood has lost its way with sci-fi these past couple of decades. Star Wars and other galactic battle films have dominated so much that it's hard to find anything with a thought provoking concept. Arrival at least made a good effort in that direction.

Thanks for the tip on "Hard to be a God." I'll look for that one.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Red Terror said:


> Still stunk of Hollywood to me. If you want to see something you've never seen before, watch *"Hard to be a God"* by _Aleksei German_


Thanks, I'll check out Hard to be a God!

Of course Arrival is a Hollywood popcorn flick first and foremost, but I still can't help loving it. And besides, for me it affirmed the existence of time beyond our own perception - we do not exist in one moment, but constantly exist in every moment.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

​*98. Hell or High Water (2016)*​Director: David Mackenzie​
Although I don't usually love Westerns, this modern Western tackles themes like family, stereotyping, and a sense of meaning and purpose in life. It's heartfelt, wonderfully acted, and I highly recommend it to everyone!


----------

